# Nasty Nightime Habit



## LisaVonH (Mar 17, 2012)

my gawjus Twinkle is about 19 weeks and has had this terrible habit from when we first brought her home. at night she will poo and eat it!!! 

if she's crated she will bring it into her bed and little bits will be everywhere. recently as she's been much better ive allowed her more space as she cries for our other dog, but the last 2 nights altho she's eaten most of the poo, the remainder has been literally EVERYWHERE!!!!

when she poos outside she isnt interested, and anyways i pick it up pretty quickly so she cant, but in her bed at night when no-one can see her, she is 

she's a very healthy happy puppy, and is 'mostly' housetrained with occassional slip ups, which is fine, but this eating poo thing is so unpleasant. so.... i either crate her again, and she does it anyways only its easier to clean up, BUT she'll whine all night, or i let her have more room so the rest of us can sleep but have an enormous amount of cleaning every morning!!!

advice greatly received.

she's fed twice a day on natural insticts raw food and eats really well. she's jabbed and she's wormed and deflead and all that jazz. think thats everything ... x


----------



## emmelg (Mar 4, 2012)

What time are you feeding her, maybe try giving her second meal a little earlier and take her for a run before bed ( as exercise stimulates the bowel) this way she'll be less likely to poo in the house( and eat it )

I feed bailey his second meal around 5.30 _ 6pm

Hope you find a solution soon xx


----------



## LisaVonH (Mar 17, 2012)

i feed her about 3.30/4pm  she doesnt always get her 2nd run tho - 4 kids and youngest is poorly so it can be touch and go! she always has 1 good run, and i wish i could always do the 2nd.... working on it  at what age can you feed them just once a day? x


----------



## emmelg (Mar 4, 2012)

Not sure 

I've always fed twice a day

Why not try a good run around the garden if you can't get out much at the moment 

Make it fun( let the kids join in too)

Wow he keeps his poop in for a long time 

Mine usually go within an hour of eating


----------



## Pollypiglet (Oct 22, 2011)

This is known as cholophagia (spelling may be wrong) and can be common. Usual causes are lack of vitamins or can be down to stress. One of my terriers would eat cat poo given half the chance! The only real way to pevent this is to remove any poo as soon as possible so may mean a toilet break in the middle of the night. Personally I find this far easier than dealing with the resultant mess caused by forcing a dog to go all night but this is a personal choice. Check pup is getting al the nutrients he needs then remove the temptation. Good luck not a pleasent task to deal with.


----------



## crazy lady (Jan 19, 2012)

i am reading a really good book at the moment called "give your dog a bone" it is all about the BARF diet, and in it is says "dogs should a nd will eat poo, either their own, or other animals, and they should be allowed to do this, most dogs will hoover up rabbits poo, and seem to love horses poo,i agree it is horrible, especially if she is eating it and spreading her own aroud the kitchen/ or wherever she sleeps! i wonder if she is trying to clean up after herself, do you tell her off when you find it in the morning?


----------



## Tressa (Aug 31, 2010)

I read that some pineapple juice in their food helps to break this habit (makes their poo smell differntly apparently). Maybe worth a try.


----------



## zed (Jan 20, 2012)

http://canineconcepts.co.uk/en/blog/49-advice-about-coprophagia-and-dogs-eating-feces-stools

I read this earlier whilst looking on the net for reasons to why dogs shouldn't eat horse poo (none found!) I know they all do it but was curious  anyway I thought you might find it useful for eating their own x


---
I am here: http://tapatalk.com/map.php?wvr4qg
Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------

